# 77 -78 ? ford truck



## bob bauman (Jun 26, 2003)

this was a old glue bomb of the old kit "the destroyer" mostly a parts box build & engine is from the 64 ford fairlane . i wanted to do more to it but every time i try i would brake something on it so aim calling it done


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Pretty good for a re-creation. Repairing Glue-Bombs can be quite the challenge and I think you handled this one expertly!


----------

